
How to build a content analytics dashboard with Google Analytics and Tableau - nsmog767
https://www.projectbi.net/build-content-analytics-dashboard-google-analytics-tableau/
======
nsmog767
As someone who works in content marketing, I'm amazed how elementary the
dashboards/measurement often are. Content should be held up to statistical
rigor as much as any other channel.

